# peoples choice



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

number 1 is the highest i can get the front. number 2 is the lowest. cast your vote
*edit* ok i fucked up the poll so just post ur votes here


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Hey bro ! Take a few min. and look your front end over! Here is my 65 That i was working on Its all kit parts just bent to get the lift ! If you want to put your noise in the air you can do it !


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

did you have to extend anything?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Sep 19 2006, 09:37 PM~6206667
> *did you have to extend anything?
> *



NOPE ! what i did ibuild the lower half to the cross member and then stared binding ! After i got it set where iwanted it I trimed the upper part of the cross memeber down and then added the upper a arms !


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

can it be done after the crossmember piece is glued onto the frame tho? i already glued mine on, but havent glued the upper or lower a arms to it yet b/c they r goin to chrome.....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Yes bet its a tighter spot LOL!


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

no problem im used to workin in tight spaces lol. if its cool i might hit you on the pm tomorrow to find out how to bend this shit..........


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 19 2006, 07:32 PM~6206629
> *Hey bro ! Take a few min. and look your front end over! Here is my 65  That i was working on  Its all kit  parts  just bent to get the lift !  If you want to put your noise in the air you can do it !
> 
> 
> ...



I got pretty high lift on the front of mine from just bending the lowers down also. 

I added the extended chrome uppers from the 70 monte kit.


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> *I got pretty high lift on the front of mine from just bending the lowers down also.
> 
> I added the extended chrome uppers from the 70 monte kit.*


got any pics?


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

this look any better?



















and heres my 2 bitches together











i have no idea how im gonna put the a arms on :dunno:


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## baggedon22s (Aug 31, 2006)

uffin: thats tight


----------



## baggedon22s (Aug 31, 2006)

uffin: thats tight


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Yea that looks alot better. I read that yours was all one pc front suspetion. That sucks but you made it work.


























Heres mine. Bent the lower a arms down and added the extended chrome uppers from the 70 MC kit.
My drop will be done the same way but locked up on all 4s


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

mine has that same front susp. i was probly just talkin out my ass when i said the 1 piece. but neway how did you get those arms on? did you have to cut down the x member any or did you just glue them on where they touched? does it have cylinders in it?


----------

